# Mimmonen



## tarinoidenkertoja

Minä opin sanan "mimmonen" Turussa kaksi vuotta sitten ja siitä eteenpäin olen aina käyttänyt sitä , mutta minulle tuli epäilys,  kuuluuko oikeaan suomen kieleen vai onko alueellinen kielen vaihtelu?


----------



## sakvaka

_Lainen_ ja _moinen_ ovat vanhoja sanoja, joilla ilmaistaan, että jokin asia muistuttaa läheisesti jotakin toista. _Lainen_ ei toimi itsenäisenä, mutta on olemassa paljon kirjakielisiä yhdistelmiä (_sellainen_ < *_sen lainen_, _tuollainen_ < *_tuon lainen_, _millainen_, _jollainen_, _tällainen_, _monenlainen_, _minunlaiseni_), joissa sitä käytetään.

_Moinen_ esiintyy kahdessa päätehtävässä: 1) itsenäisenä (myös kirjakielessä): _Enpäs ole moista ennen nähnyt!_, ja 2) -lainen -päätettä korvaavana ilmaisuna *ainoastaan* puhekielessä.

Niin, "oikea" ja "oikea" suomen kieli... Jos puhut kirjakielestä, _sellainen_ on oikein. _Semmoinen_ on puhekielinen sana, mutta kyllä sitäkin voi tietyntyylisissä proosateksteissä käyttää puhtaalla omatunnolla.


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> -lainen -päätettä korvaavana ilmaisuna *ainoastaan* puhekielessä.


Pystytkö perustelemaan väitteesi?


----------



## sakvaka

hui said:


> Pystytkö perustelemaan väitteesi?



Kokemuksella.

Tämä voi tietysti olla virkaintoisten kielipoliisien minuun istuttama propagandansekainen harhakuvitelma, joten ilmoita, jos olet eri mieltä.

Ps. kontrastoin _puhekielen_ ja _kirjakielen_ keskenään. Toki voi puhekieltäkin kirjoittaa.


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> Tämä voi tietysti olla virkaintoisten kielipoliisien minuun istuttama propagandansekainen harhakuvitelma, joten ilmoita, jos olet eri mieltä.



Ainakaan _Nykysuomen sanakirja_ (oikeasti: _1900-luvun alkupuoliskon suomen sanakirja_) ja _Suomen kielen perussanakirja_ eivät tue käsitystä vaan:


_semmoinen = sellainen_
_tuommoinen = tuollainen_
_tämmöinen = tällainen_
Perussanakirjassa vain _mimmoinen, *ark.* millainen_, Nykysuomen sanakirjassa sen sijaan myös _mimmoinen = millainen_.


----------



## sakvaka

En olisi kyllä osannut odottaa, että _millainen_ olisi arkikielinen sana!  Kiitos lähdeviitteistä.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Kiitos sakvaka selityksestä ,mutta "mimmonen"-sanaa, siis ilman i:tä, pidettäisiin virheenä sekä kirjakielessä että puhekielessä?


----------



## sakvaka

Asiatyylissä se on paha virhe, mutta kyllä epävirallisessa kielessä diftongeja oiotaan yleensä aika rajusti. Jos haluaa kirjoittaa hyvänlaatuista suomea, ei tee niin.

_haluat_ -> _haluut_
_näet -> näät
_


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> En olisi kyllä osannut odottaa, että _millainen_ olisi arkikielinen sana!  Kiitos lähdeviitteistä.



En osaa tuosta hymiöstä päätellä, mitä tarkoitat.

Joten varmuuden vuoksi: _mimmoinen_ on arkikieltä, ja sen yleiskielinen synonyymi on _millainen_.


----------



## sakvaka

hui said:


> En osaa tuosta hymiöstä päätellä, mitä tarkoitat.
> 
> Joten varmuuden vuoksi: _mimmoinen_ on arkikieltä, ja sen yleiskielinen synonyymi on _millainen_.



Anteeksi, pilkutuksesi hämäsi ja sai minut luulemaan, että lyhenne liittyi nimenomaan sanaan _millainen_.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> _Lainen_ ja _moinen_ ovat vanhoja sanoja, joilla ilmaistaan, että jokin asia muistuttaa läheisesti jotakin toista. _Lainen_ ei toimi itsenäisenä, mutta on olemassa paljon kirjakielisiä yhdistelmiä (_sellainen_ < *_sen lainen_, _tuollainen_ < *_tuon lainen_, _millainen_, _jollainen_, _tällainen_, _monenlainen_, _minun laiseni_), joissa sitä käytetään.
> 
> _Moinen_ esiintyy kahdessa päätehtävässä: 1) itsenäisenä (myös kirjakielessä): _Enpäs ole moista ennen nähnyt!_, ja 2) -lainen -päätettä korvaavana ilmaisuna *ainoastaan* puhekielessä.



Onko puhekielessä yleistä liittää _-moinen-_pääte sananvartaloihin sillä tavalla, jolla kirjakielessä liitetään _-lainen_-pääte sananvartaloihin?

Sanoisiko puhekielessä esim. _minun moinen_ jossa kirjakielessä sanoisi _minun lainen_, tai _tietynmoinen_ sanan _tietynlainen _sijalla?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Onko puhekielessä yleistä liittää _-moinen-_pääte sananvartaloihin sillä tavalla, jolla kirjakielessä liitetään _-lainen_-pääte sananvartaloihin?
> 
> Sanoisiko puhekielessä esim. _minun moinen_ jossa kirjakielessä sanoisi _minun lainen_, tai _tietynmoinen_ sanan _tietynlainen _sijalla?



Noissa ilmaisuissa se on harvinaista, mutta ei täysin mahdotonta. _Tämmöinen_, _semmoinen_, _tuommoinen_ ja _mimmoinen_ ovat yleisiä. _Jommoinen_ ei taas kuulosta hyvältä suomelta.

*Huom*! Tarkistin kirjoitussäännöt, ja näyttää siltä, että _minunlaiseni_ tulee kirjoittaa yhteen, ei erikseen. Sen sijaan jos alkuosa on substantiivi, osat kirjoitetaan erikseen: _Pariisin lainen (yleensä kuitenkin: kaltainen) kaupunki_


----------

